# Christmas



## Relle (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, I'm going to keep you all updated  :shock: , Christmas is -

6 months or 180 days away    .

I know, don't hit me on the head, it will be here before we know it. You won't be able to say - I've run out of time its too close.  So get going soon and keep us updated on your EARLY Christmas goodies.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jun 27, 2011)

Just placed an order for some Vanilla Bean Noel to try out......


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 27, 2011)

EEEEEP!

Thanks for the reminder!  I've got to get started on Halloween and Christmas goodies!  I can't wait for fall!

In case you're wondering where Halloween came from in this post.  Halloween is our big holiday in my family.  We just prefer it over Christmas, though we do still celebrate Christmas, just not on the gut wrenching strangle me with the purse strings scale that everyone else seems to.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2011)

Hallowee should be in the mold now-UGG! It all moves so quick. It's hard to stay a season ahead. Nice reminder.


----------



## cinta (Jun 27, 2011)

I seriously do not know where this year is going...thanks for the reminder, Relle!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 28, 2011)

YAY!  I love xmas, I've been thinking about it for a while.  I'm looking forward to not having to deal with the ordeal of buying prezzies - everyones getting soap, and hand made treats   (as if they havnt had enough already   )


----------



## Relle (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, its now 5 months 3 wks away or 173 days. :wink:  Going down as we speak.
Mmmm, I think maybe I should start to get organized. :roll:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2011)

I need to get motivated on Fall/Halloween. I've been piddling around and not really doing much of anything.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm soo excited for the holidays this year. I bought a cute gingerbread man mold and some nice FO's and  I'm gonna get my melt & pour on


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL did a midwinter christmas market today and didn't sell anything chrismassy everyone just wanted their usuals!!!!!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe people aren't thinking ahead Lyn like all of us. I did a market last week and sold normal stuff, but didn't have any Christmas stuff with me, but people were asking if I'd be there for Christmas presents. Its only my second one so far, I haven't been doing markets,- it seems like forever.

Any good scents to recommend for Christmas we can get here.

Anyway its 5 months 2 wks away or 166 days.

GOING DOWN, DOWN, DOWN. Just like the Coles ad says   .


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh yes Relle I put Bramble Berrys Sleigh ride also known as Country Kitchen during the year into soywax and it is really really nice. People say it is equally nice in soap so will have to get onto that one soon :0)


----------



## Relle (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Lyn, I'll have to get some then and try in both my melts and soap.


----------



## KylieO (Jul 11, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Maybe people aren't thinking ahead Lyn like all of us. I did a market last week and sold normal stuff, but didn't have any Christmas stuff with me, but people were asking if I'd be there for Christmas presents. Its only my second one so far, I haven't been doing markets,- it seems like forever.
> 
> Any good scents to recommend for Christmas we can get here.
> 
> ...



LOL @ Coles Ad


----------



## Relle (Jul 11, 2011)

I HATE that Ad. :x


----------



## agriffin (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually do liquid soap with peppermint EO for christmas gifts.  I got that done this weekend.  A long cure makes it really nice.


----------



## Relle (Jul 12, 2011)

Amanda, at least you are ahead of the rest of us.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2011)

Down again - 5 months 1 wk, 21 wks or 159 days. :shock:


----------



## Lindy (Jul 17, 2011)

Cream soap is curing and as soon as I finish my current wholesale order then I have some lined up to start getting made.  Halloween is not a biggie here, nor is Thanksgiving.....


----------



## Relle (Jul 19, 2011)

Halloween is not not big here either and Thanksgiving doesn't exist so its Christmas all the way, nothing to distract us.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread is FREAKING me out!!!   Must make more soap!  (which requires peeling lazy arse off couch, I think I'm stuck)


----------



## Relle (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL, PC, its meant to freak you out   You can't say on the 24th DEC you didn't have warning. I always got into trouble on another site for letting everyone know when Christmas was coming. :shock:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this is a chrissie count down thread ... but how many sleeps till father's day?  In Aussie that is.

I've just made two batches of beer soap ... and I'm hoping it's got enough time for a good cure!

I need a calender that had 'yearly events' marked on it ... and then a count back that shows six, five, four, three months countdowns ... but I can't think how to do it ... or what the events are I need to include.
... events like ... valentines day, mother's day, father's day and chrissie ... are there any others?


----------



## krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> I know this is a chrissie count down thread ... but how many sleeps till father's day?  In Aussie that is.
> 
> I've just made two batches of beer soap ... and I'm hoping it's got enough time for a good cure!
> 
> ...



i would love a calender like that!


----------



## Relle (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's your answer Kaz - its 45 days 'til Fathers Day on September 4th.

Thats about 6 wks, plenty of time.


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

5 months, 20 weeks or 152 days left.


----------



## Relle (Aug 1, 2011)

4 months 3 wks to go, 19 weeks or 165 days.

Aussie Ladies, its only 4 wks 'til Spring. Yeah.


----------



## saltydog (Aug 1, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I usually do liquid soap with peppermint EO for christmas gifts.  I got that done this weekend.  A long cure makes it really nice.



Gosh, I love that about the cold process, the long cure I mean! If you're a planner, it works out real nice.
Relle, I love your countdown, please keep it going!


----------



## Relle (Aug 9, 2011)

Think I'm a little behind this week with the forum down.
4 months 2 wks, 18 weeks or 158 days.

3 weeks 'til Spring.


----------



## Relle (Aug 13, 2011)

Its Sunday again and now another week down.

4 months 1 wk, 17 weeks, or 151 days 'til Christmas.

All I've managed to do is get some oils  :roll: .


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Relle ... is that all?

I've thought about the colours and FO I'd like for my chrissie soap ... but that's it so far!

I'm looking forward to the Aussie chrissie swap ... so am going to have to make something soon!


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2011)

Its Sunday again - down another week

4 months exactly, 16 weeks or 144 days away. :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Aussie ladies its 2 wks 'til Fathers Day.
12 days until Spring.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 21, 2011)

Only 12 days till spring.............Yay..............Fathers Day easy this year new iphone so an itunes card it will be :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 21, 2011)

Spring ... what a wonderful time of the year!  

Soon I'll be back to balancing vegie gardening and soaping at weekends ... not so much fun, but both rewarding!

I'm sending my Dad my beer soap for father's day.  Must send it this week ... and hope it gets to him in New Zealand in time!


----------



## Relle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love spring Kaz, I wanted to get the first day of spring when we got married but couldn't cause it was all booked out at the reception place,so we went for a week ahead, which happens to be this Thursday - married 32 yrs - Mmmm I'd be out by now    . We got married outside with cherry blossoms all out - very pretty.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 22, 2011)

32 years for me too!  If my wonderful man had lived, we'd have been together 34 years ... ghee I was lucky to find him!

Spring was out for us ... due to it still be hockey season and there was no way I could take my man away from his hockey stick!  He was a New Zealand representative!

Have a wonderful anniversary this Thursday ... my stone fruit trees are blossoming ... orsum time of the year!


----------



## Relle (Sep 1, 2011)

Re calculating the countdown.

As of Sunday the 4th Sept it will be -

4 months, 16 weeks and 112 days. 

Must have been ahead of myself  :?  and given us one less week, so now we have a week up our sleeve.


----------



## aroma (Sep 1, 2011)

Isnt Christmas such a magical time? I love Santa


----------



## Relle (Sep 10, 2011)

OK, posting this a day early -

3 months 3 wks, 15 weeks or 105 days.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 10, 2011)

aroma said:
			
		

> Isnt Christmas such a magical time? I love Santa



Lol! me too


----------



## Relle (Sep 18, 2011)

Back here again - 

3 months 2 wks, 14 weeks or 98 days. 

ITS GETTING CLOSER  :roll: .

At least I made a Christmas soap today.


----------



## Relle (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, now its -

90 days or 89 days in Oz.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay...now I'm starting to panic.   :shock:


----------



## Relle (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too. :shock:


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Sep 28, 2011)

All the holidays are getting here way to fast.  I need a pause button!!!!!  :!:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2011)

Lotsofsuds said:
			
		

> All the holidays are getting here way to fast.  I need a pause button!!!!!  :!:


Oh wouldn't that be great!!!!! I really need that button at the moment


----------



## Relle (Oct 1, 2011)

83 days to go and 82 in Oz.

Feels like an extra long day today as daylight saving has started and its been pouring all day. I loaded the car for a market this morning but it got cancelled and I still have to unload it from the car  :roll: . Tomorrow is a holiday so I can sleep in   .


----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2011)

76  days and 75  days in Oz, getting so much closer.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2011)

Eeek!  :shock: 

I'd better get busy and stop procrastinating!


----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2011)

EEEkkkk, is right, now 75 days and 74 days. :shock:


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2011)

69 days or 68 days in Oz or 11 weeks. to go.


----------



## Relle (Nov 4, 2011)

7 weeks to go - HO, HO, HO.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel sick.  :shock:


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 4, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I feel sick.  :shock:



I had this idea I was going to have some soaps ready for Christmas.  But with changing my soap recipe, having to go out of town, and deciding on scents to order not possible.   At least I have a couple of bath salt recipes I know will be good from having done them before.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got some soaps done plus I have the buttermilk castile I did back in January (or  maybe February). But soap and fizzies aren't enough because they're stocking stuffers. It's coming up with the _*other *_gifts that worries me.


----------



## Relle (Nov 15, 2011)

5 weeks 5 days and counting down.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 15, 2011)

wowser Relle it is hard to believe you started this thread like six months back..............where is time going!!!!!!


----------



## Relle (Nov 17, 2011)

Who knows Lyn, its the time fairy who's frittering it away.


----------



## Relle (Nov 26, 2011)

As of today it's exactly 4 weeks until Christmas Day. Not long now.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 28, 2011)

Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!

So much to organise ...


----------



## agriffin (Nov 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO!  I'm making soap this week.   Talk about last minute.


----------



## Relle (Dec 5, 2011)

20 days and counting down, yes we are down to days, less than 3 weeks. :shock:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 5, 2011)

In 16 days time, Wilson and I will be flying to Sydney!  Yah!


----------



## Relle (Dec 7, 2011)

Who's in Sydney Kaz ? and who's Wilson. Nosey aren't I .


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 7, 2011)

Both my kids live in Sydney ... and I can't wait to spend chrissie with them.  Amie works in a community youth centre as a nurse and Andy is 3ic of a JB Hi Fi store.

Wilson is my constant companion ... he's a maltalier ... a cavalier king charles spaniel x maltese.  My daughter has a moodle ... maltese x poodle ... and they're best friends!


----------



## Relle (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it expensive to take a dog in flight with you ? What area are you going to ?


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 8, 2011)

OOOOO u r nosey Relle lol


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't mind questions.

It's costing $50 something each way ... can't remember the exact amount.

My son lives on Elizabeth Street and my daughter in Plumpton ... I'm going to be staying with my daughter, but we travel to many areas of Sydney so we can visit my son at work etc.

Can you recommend any places to visit?


----------



## Relle (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep, nosey me, if you don't ask you don't find out.  

Thats a good price to take your doggy with you, always thought it would be dearer than that. 

Not sure what your interested in Kaz, the art gallery in the city is good to have a stroll around or their's another at the Quay.
Botanical gardens by the harbour, darling harbour (shops) - japanese gardens at darling harbour (small fee to go in there). Paddys market in the city.Bondi school market on Sunday - soap.  Another good market - handmade stuff - Paddington on Saturday.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for those!

We usually do the Rocks Market ... Circular Quay (as that's where Merv and I used to stay at Christmas) ... Darling Harbour ... Paddy's Market ... 

We are planning to do a ghost tour around the rocks, take a trip to the Blue Mountains (have friends living there), visit Andy at work and home ... go to the movies ...

I'm keen to go to a different market ... Bondi or Paddington may be it.  I love markets with loads of interestng stalls... with creative people and minimal 'junk'.


----------



## Relle (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, Paddington and Bondi would be the ones to go to with handmade nice stuff to look at. Dh use to have a stall there for a few months selling his custom knives, but it wasn't such a good market for his stuff. A pain for setting up extra.  We did a ghost tour of the rocks, they make you part of the whole thing - they give you a character to play. I'll have a look at their site and let you now which one we did. You'll really like it.


----------



## Relle (Dec 18, 2011)

6 days to go.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone freaking out yet? I am done gift BUYING but have a lot of baking left to do. I think I will do it all on Friday. gulp


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunny said:
			
		

> anyone freaking out yet? I am done gift BUYING but have a lot of baking left to do. I think I will do it all on Friday. gulp


Well... as of today all my soaps are getting shipped out and sent to family scattered hither and yon.

Now I have to wrap gifts for local family, bake a TON of cookies, shortbread, rock-cakes, etc etc etc and figure out what to make for Xmas dinner desserts (We are having Xmas dinner at my MiL's and she has asked us to bring just the desserts).

In the meantime, we also have a Holiday party of our own, houseguests to entertain and plenty of basic household maintenance chores to do.  I will be so glad when this is over so I can REST!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 20, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> she has asked us to bring just the desserts.



When I first read the above I had to take a doubletake, for it looked like you said, "she has asked us to bring the_ just desserts_."   


I'll be happy when all the mad rush is over, too. I thought I had planned ahead really well this year, but I got many unexpected and _last minute _ ( :twisted:  )requests out of the blue from family and friends for extra soaps, lip balms, body butters and solid lotion bars that kinda knocked me off-kilter and sent me back into to my 'laboratory' to keep up with the demand. Whew! I think I got it all covered now (hopefully).

Today I am preparing cabbage/sauerkraut/salt pork pierogi filling for our family's big pierogi assembly line tomorrow. We do this every year. It's a big tradition on the Polish side of my family. We get together a few days before Christmas to prepare the pierogis and then we gobble them up them on Christmas Eve.

IrishLass


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 20, 2011)

Oooh, Lassie, you're making me hungry for pierogi!  This is the first year I've been too busy to get all my fun stuff done.  Only made it through half my cookie list.  Don't know whether to be happy about that or not.  Ambivalence; isn't that the word?  Happy Holidays, everyone!!


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2011)

ITS HERE !!!!! HAPPY CHRISTMAS DAY and HAPPY BOXING DAY. Don't clean out on all the sales.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2011)

It's not quite Christmas for us yet.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2011)

I was too hot today, so we had prawn rolls for lunch and I didn't have a xmas pudding so I opened up the xmas cake and we had custard on it.

Still too hot and full from lunch so I'll cook a baked dinner tomorrow   .
Think it will be something light for tea, like some ham on toast and some fresh fruit - mangoes, bananas, peaches and we got a new fruit called acha achas - something like a lychee - yum.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, and a happy and healthy New Year to everyone.   



			
				BakingNana said:
			
		

> Oooh, Lassie, you're making me hungry for pierogi!



They were very yummy!

IrishLass


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone.  :wink:


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christams to you all, where ever you are I hope you have a great day , lots of food and friendship XX


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm now doing my Christmas Dinner today (boxing day), so what if its a day behind, it still must be Christmas Day somewhere. hehe 

Went for a swim this morning and the water was like ice, only stayed in 10 mins, we are waiting for a storm to hit but its still about 29C.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 26, 2011)

Its HOT and windy here, massive swell at the beach ( off shore low in the coral sea) 

I worked Christmas day as my son was at his dads this Christmas eve and morning. He came home about 1pm for lunch with me, so I figgered I may as well work and cheer up some oldies that didnt have any family ....was a fantastic day , lots of laughter, hugs and santy came to the oldies just before morning tea lol


----------



## olisoap (Dec 29, 2011)

*Merry Christmas and Happy new Year to you and your families *


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm back ... 

Sydney was cold ... humid (yuck), but cold ... the coldest December in over 50 years.  Amazing!  I arrived back in South aussie yesterday ... and hot, it's sooooooo hot and dry, incredibly hot and dry.  Today was the hottest new years day in over a century and tomorrow is forecast to be the same.  I know I live in a desert, but this weather is crazy!

*Happy 2012!!!*


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2012)

Its hot now Kaz, you went home too early. Been hot since NYE.


----------

